# i pod screen broken



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

does anyone know anyone who will do i pod screen replacements on a 4th gen
i pod , i have been quoted over a 100 dollars by some local shops ,, can anyone help with doing the repair or rec a resonable place , i dropped my daughters i pod ,grrrr
thanks 
tom


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

tom g said:


> does anyone know anyone who will do i pod screen replacements on a 4th gen
> i pod , i have been quoted over a 100 dollars by some local shops ,, can anyone help with doing the repair or rec a resonable place , i dropped my daughters i pod ,grrrr
> thanks
> tom


Try http://buyncell.com/

The site is down for me now, but they did my iphone 3GS Digitizer (not the actual LCD, but the glass that registers your taps) and it was $40 tax in.

You can also do the mail in service if you cannot get to their locations)

P.S. we have the exact same tanks. I have a 29G reef biocube, and a 75G freshwater lol


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

ok i will look the site up .
hey thats awsome how freaky is that 
cheers 
tom


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

tom g said:


> ok i will look the site up .
> hey thats awsome how freaky is that
> cheers
> tom


or trade your 48" coralife dual T5HO for mine! 

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33725


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

i dont have the 48 coralife anymore 
thanks


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

You can try and do it yourself,
I opened up my 3g iPod but didn't fix it still -.-
Might have to replace the battery to mine...





I checked the video for the 4th gen and it's a bit harder...
Try use a guitar pic to start it off,
I believe you have to buy a new digitizer and the glass screen because you can't take them apart, but I'm not too sure about that...

Try Pacific Mall?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

tom g said:


> does anyone know anyone who will do i pod screen replacements on a 4th gen
> i pod , i have been quoted over a 100 dollars by some local shops ,, can anyone help with doing the repair or rec a resonable place , i dropped my daughters i pod ,grrrr
> thanks
> tom


http://irepair.ca/

very speedy... actually seemed like unit worked better than it originally did too!

You can buy the stuff/parts to do it yourself off of ebay but if you are not confident about taking one apart these guys are totally worth it.

repair guides are here http://www.ifixit.com/ if you want to try to repair yourself


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/replacement-lcd-touch-screen-digitizer-for-ipod-touch-4-105378?item=3

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/profes...ly-tool-for-iphone-ipod-psp-7-piece-set-90326


----------

